

Foodzy: Gamifying Eating Healthy - tonyshili
http://www.fastcompany.com/1765390/foodzy-making-dieting-a-game-for-you-and-your-friends

======
Hisoka
How can you claim you make people eat healthy when you award badges for BBQ?
Seems like it's just like Foodspotting with badges.

Sorry, but this really isn't helping anyone. Looks cute.. but I won't be
visiting it after one visit. I mean, there's no practicality.

